# Soap recipe?



## boergoatlover03 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have been wanting to make homemade goat soap. I have molds, and have found some online websites about it but i was wondering if anyone knew some really good ones that are simpler and you know works? Anything would help. Thanks


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 19, 2013)

Try the Walmart recipe with goat milk, under the sticky.


----------



## boergoatlover03 (Jan 2, 2015)

How do you get the Wal-Mart one?


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/f21/recipes-33034/


----------



## boergoatlover03 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thankyou ☺


----------

